# My 29 Gallon Stand Build (Pic Heavy)



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, I am only 15 but criticize me if you like :wink:

So I wanted to build a stand as cheap, but as nice as I could.... I could say I guess I have an advantage being in construction, so I guess the average 15 year old wouldnt be doing this, so here it goes....

First I started out with one 15/32 sanded plywood sheet and three 2 X 4's.










Here are the saws I used:










Here it is with the base and the legs on:










With the top on:










I skinned it with the plywood and added trim to the top:










I did 45 degree cuts on the trim:










With the cupboard door on with hinges and handle applied:



















Stand painted:










Door painted:










Finished Product:



















Well, all I can say is that I beat my goal and got this stand COMPLETELY done in 2 days  I hope you like it, tell me what you think :fish:

Thanks for reading,
TCP


----------



## garryism (Sep 4, 2011)

kudos to you on a great job! at 15yrs old, you've got some great skills there!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicely done! :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Very good job for any age. You've got the weight carried through the wood directly top to bottom, the racking is covered by the plywood supporting the frame and just pretty well all the good points.

One small point that you may already have found is mounting the power strip. Whether it works for you or not is your decision. I find it handy to have the power strip mounted solid on one side or the other of the door. It lets you reach in and turn off or unplug things with one hand rather than two hand fumbling at the back. Now is a good time to start saving the old back and when you get to my point, you'll know why! :thumb:


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone  , and *PfunMo* I'll keep that in mind :lol:


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice, and also very impressive to see a 15 yr old with that much patience and skill. Can't wait to see what you come up with later on after you get even more into the hobby :thumb:


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

Steve C said:


> Very nice, and also very impressive to see a 15 yr old with that much patience and skill. Can't wait to see what you come up with later on after you get even more into the hobby :thumb:


 :lol: *Steve C* I already have 5 (and counting):

One 75
One 29
One 20
and two 15's

and I still don't think have enough 

I am sure that this will be a lifetime hobby for me 

------------------
TCP


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Impressive.


----------



## kuopan (Jan 10, 2012)

wow that's really impressive. especially if you're only 15


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm 16 and made my stand for my 55 and 10


----------



## TCP (Jan 16, 2012)

*brandon O* That is really good =D>

Im glad to see that I am not the only one :lol:


----------



## brandon O (Oct 23, 2010)

thanks
I wanna make an old wood console tv into a fishtank


----------

